# Kit less propotions



## Cwalker935 (Feb 12, 2017)

I spent yesterday morning working on a fountain pen. I seem to be challenged with getting the right proportions, my cap is longer than the lower body.  A 1/4" makes a huge difference.  The pen writes nicely.   I see what I need to do and my next one will be better.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 12, 2017)

Good start Cody. I look forward to seeing the corrected version.


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 12, 2017)

Super job on the pen Cody! That brown resin is gorgeous!
A couple of tweeks and it will be where you want it.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 12, 2017)

Looks very nice to me.


----------



## magpens (Feb 12, 2017)

Looks good !!! . Nothing wrong with those proportions ... some folks do make the cap longer !

Did you use Alumilite ? . Great stuff to work with ... I love it !!


----------



## Maverick KB (Feb 13, 2017)

I think sometimes we get an image in our head of how things should be. When it doesn't match with the final outcome, our opinion of our own work is skewed by the comparison that is in our own mind. The rest of us here do not have that "artists image" in our heads, so all I see is a beautiful pen and a good show of talent. 

Great work. Nothing wrong with challenging yourself to do better or different, but mark this one up as a win anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## More4dan (Feb 13, 2017)

VERY NICE!  Most pens have the cap threads start at the intersection of the body and front section leading to a shorter cap.  That being said I do like the look of your pen and it's likely more comfortable to hold while writing by moving the treads back behind where one would grip the pen.

Danny


----------



## magpens (Feb 13, 2017)

Regarding proportions, have a look at this recent thread ....

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/tiny-pocket-fountain-pen-kitless-146088/#post1903962

.... somewhat similar to your proportions.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Feb 13, 2017)

If you follow most fountain pen kits the inside depth of the cap is close 1-7/8". I keep my sections to this size for vaious reasons,  the lenth of the feed limits this  length and I like the body to be about 2/3 of the pen.
I also found that the body depth is 3 to 3.25" with a standard nib (fountain pen or roller ball).


----------



## zaqdesigns (Feb 13, 2017)

The pen looks fantastic!


----------



## jalbert (Feb 13, 2017)

Try shortening the front end up a bit to increase the non-grip area in the barrel. It looks as if you've got the cap threads pushed pretty far back. I like to have my cap threads start a little bit behind the junction of the grip and barrel, but I usually only push them back about 1/16". It looks like you have a long enough grip to be fairly comfortable, so I don't think you would need quite so much added length to the grip. These short pens are much trickier to nail the proportions on. Good work though!


----------



## Penultimate (Feb 15, 2017)

I like the pen. I use the golden ratio for a start. I take the overall length multiply by 1.618 and that's the exposed body length of the capped pen. I've measured several manufactured pens and they are close. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## magpens (Feb 20, 2017)

Penultimate said:


> I like the pen. I use the golden ratio for a start. I take the overall length multiply by 1.618 and that's the exposed body length of the capped pen. I've measured several manufactured pens and they are close.



Do you mean "divide" ? . It would then follow that the exposed body length of the capped pen would be close to 60% of the overall length.


----------



## Penultimate (Feb 21, 2017)

magpens said:


> Penultimate said:
> 
> 
> > I like the pen. I use the golden ratio for a start. I take the overall length multiply by 1.618 and that's the exposed body length of the capped pen. I've measured several manufactured pens and they are close.
> ...





Oops, sorry, thanks you, are correct it is divide the total length by 1.618. [emoji35]


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 27, 2017)

you are right on the mark. Let's see that next one.


----------

